# Libraries you hope for in 2020



## jimjazzuk (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey everyone,

We're nearly at the end of 2019 and I wondered what was on your wishlist for 2020 libraries. It could be something that is due out, or something missing from the market.

Mine are Cinematic Studio Woodwinds 

and

A jazz horns library where the horns don't sound completely awful


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 11, 2019)

An Embertone Cello with the playability and tone of JB Violin.
JunkieXL Strings.


----------



## Akarin (Dec 11, 2019)

CSW! CSW! Will probably be my only buy in 2020


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm waiting on Sonokinetic's Strings that will hopefully be out in the first quarter of next year.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 11, 2019)

Emotional Viola please next (and even better followed by a double bass) and i also would like an Embertone Cello ala´JB.
Then i still wait for the iSymphonic (yes, a tiny iOS app i love the sounds) mac version since it has some special sounds i cannot find in all my bigger libraries.
Otherwise i only wait for a major Logic update and any update to my favorite synth P900 plus some updates for my favorite FX from 2CAudio. Good thing is i really don´t need to buy anything else in the coming year.....beside there will be something really new mindblowing (but i doubt it).


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 11, 2019)

Emotional Viola
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
Audiobro to make an adult choir like Genesis

After that, my only purchases left will 8dio Century series, Era II and the vocal crossgrade....and then im done buying VIs hopefully for a long time


----------



## Technostica (Dec 11, 2019)

With Christian Henson appearing in Panto this season I'm looking forward to a library of deep sampled Parrots; this assumes he will play a pirate which might be typecasting!

Update: The _poly_-phonic legato is very _pretty_.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 11, 2019)

Anything by Heavyocity.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 11, 2019)

Just LASS 3. Nice to have actually very few expectations as I am thinking about it...


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 11, 2019)

With any luck, Audio Modeling will FINALLY get their brass out. First they announced it would be out in Spring of 2019. Then they announced it was on track for a November 2019 release. Now they are saying it might be out in February in 2020.

New rule for developers: Don't ever tease an estimated library release date if there's a chance you might be off by... oh I don't know... a *YEAR*.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 11, 2019)

A new Embertone cello would be great. The Blakus is effective for dark and serious parts, but I'd love something that can be more friendly and lyrical.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 11, 2019)

Stylus RMX 2


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 11, 2019)

Remote Control libraries.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 11, 2019)

*Impact Soundworks - Celestia 2* (Announced since 2016). Also hoping for the promised *Ventus Winds* updates, to match the improvements that were made in the Duduk.

Then there is *Audio Modeling - Brass* (est. Feb 2020) and *Audio Modeling - Ensembles *(est. end of 2020)


----------



## Architekton (Dec 11, 2019)

Cinematic Studio Woodwinds and Percussion
JXL Strings, WW, Percussion


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 11, 2019)

CSW. It's the only thing I care about. It's the only thing I urgently need.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 11, 2019)

Toontrack EZ bass.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 11, 2019)

Hollywood Orchestra, refurbished, reorganized, with a drilled play engine. 
Performance Samples megasupadupa choir and full orchestra <1000$. 

Musical Sampling Woodwinds.

Aperture free for everybody + gift.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 11, 2019)

CSW, Synchron Brass.


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 11, 2019)

Another Tarilonte ERA library. Or Forest Kingdom III.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 11, 2019)

Dark Souls 4


----------



## porrasm (Dec 11, 2019)

Ben H said:


> *Impact Soundworks - Celestia 2* (Announced since 2016). Also hoping for the promised *Ventus Winds* updates, to match the improvements that were made in the Duduk.
> 
> Then there is *Audio Modeling - Brass* (est. Feb 2020) and *Audio Modeling - Ensembles *(est. end of 2020)


Source on Audio Modeling Ensembles? I couldn't even find a confirmation that it is under development.


----------



## Ben H (Dec 11, 2019)

porrasm said:


> Source on Audio Modeling Ensembles? I couldn't even find a confirmation that it is under development.



Audio Modeling forums: https://community.audiomodeling.com/index.php?u=/topic/24/a-rough-roadmap


----------



## porrasm (Dec 11, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Audio Modeling forums: https://community.audiomodeling.com/index.php?u=/topic/24/a-rough-roadmap


Thanks, I just got so excited. SWAM Ensemble strings would be a really useful tool for me.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 11, 2019)

The long-awaited third installment in the botdog samples trilogy.

Ha ha just kidding it's stylus 2.0 of course.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 11, 2019)

Damage 2


----------



## I like music (Dec 11, 2019)

Infinite Strings
CSW
Whatever library @Bollen has planned
As @Robert_G said, if Audiobro do an adult choir anything like Genesis, we're in for a treat.


----------



## Pianolando (Dec 11, 2019)

Same as almost everyone:
1. CSW (if this is good as everyone hopes I will insta-buy it at release)
2. An Embertone cello, not that any is announced. Played around with JB now, and it's just beautiful and super playable. A cello like that would be amazing.
3. LASS 3, with hopefully a smoother sound than LASS 2, their amazing new legato and same divisi setup as before. That could be a real gamechanger actually.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 11, 2019)

So many responses for CSW. Man, what if it's not the be all end all of woodwind sample libraries, we're all hoping it will be, lol?


----------



## NickDorito (Dec 11, 2019)

Nashville Chamber Strings


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 11, 2019)

chillbot said:


> The long-awaited third installment in the botdog samples trilogy.


Is it a wooden turtle? I could go for that.


----------



## CT (Dec 11, 2019)

Another vote for an Embertone ultimate cello. Also additional BBC stuff.


----------



## angeruroth (Dec 11, 2019)

A cheap Aperture library, or maybe a new Aperture Orchestra blending Waves and layers 

Ooh, or a layering system for HZS  tho first I'd need to upgrade my hardware... And then get that beast of a library.... So just dreaming here for now


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 11, 2019)

1- CSW
2- More ERA libraries from Eduardo
3- Even more ERA libraries from Eduardo
4- More and more and more ERA libraries from Eduardo
5- Some good MIDI Packs for Toontrack Orchestral Percussion SDX ?


----------



## Kruger (Dec 11, 2019)

Exotic choirs
Polynesian, Asian, Tibetan...


----------



## Drundfunk (Dec 11, 2019)

James H said:


> Dark Souls 4


Is this a library which will do everything in it's power to make it as hard as possible for you to get good results and will fu*k you again and again, but if you manage to tame it the reward will be pure satisfaction and bliss? Sounds like something I need in my life. Lately I noticed I'm becoming way too happy and content with my compositions and workflow. I can't have that, I'm supposed to feel miserable....... . Oh yeah, also CSW and Nashville Chamber Strings and this cool library I didn't even know I needed until it is announced.


----------



## John R Wilson (Dec 11, 2019)

Some good upgrades for the BBCSO!!


----------



## John R Wilson (Dec 11, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Hollywood Orchestra, refurbished, reorganized, with a drilled play engine.
> Performance Samples megasupadupa choir and full orchestra <1000$.
> 
> Musical Sampling Woodwinds.
> ...



An upgrade on Hollywood orchestra with a complete reorganisation of articulation and how they are managed would be amazing.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2019)

A multi mode based Hive 3. Oops, I am talking about a synth and not about a sample library ... .


----------



## paularthur (Dec 11, 2019)

Musical Sampling Adventure Wwinds, Angry Wwinds or Cinematic Studio Wwinds.


----------



## ism (Dec 11, 2019)

- Spitfire Woodwind soloists (a la BWW exp B)

- A children's choir in the style of Insolidus. 

- And another one in the style of Eric Whitacre Choir.


- And apropos of no developer in particular (@Spitfire Team ) and notwithstanding how amazing EWC is, if someone can sample an really intimate ppp -mp chamber choir in the style of, for instance, some of Olafur's chamber choral works ... 



I would be very happy indeed.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 11, 2019)

Depending upon how it all plays out, the new Sine player and a la carte menu is looking really inspirational. Emo Viola. Still lots of cool "older" stuff to consider as well.


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 11, 2019)

Architekton said:


> Cinematic Studio Woodwinds and Percussion



This.


----------



## Andoran (Dec 11, 2019)

CSW and perc, and if Embertone ever do a cello or viola ala JB it's an instant buy for me.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2019)

Toontrack EZ Guitar & EZ Bass
Performance Samples Chamber Strings
Lass 3
Solos of The Sea: Viola, Cello, Doublebass


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2019)

An update/upgrade for this excellent library: Fart


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 11, 2019)

germancomponist said:


> An update/upgrade for this excellent library: Fart


It's on sale!


----------



## joebaggan (Dec 11, 2019)

I need a really good cowbell library. I just can't find a good cowbell. I hope 2020 delivers.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 11, 2019)

In 2020 I hope there's more of the Frozen Percussion Series from Fracture Sounds.


----------



## river angler (Dec 11, 2019)

******** ALL SPITFIRE LIBRARIES UPDATED WITH THE OPTION TO CONTROL INITIAL DYNAMICS OF ALL LONGS WITH KEY VELOCITY!! ********


----------



## river angler (Dec 11, 2019)

Orchestral Tools Berlin orchestra Inspire 3 !!!


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 11, 2019)

A really beautiful, playable solo oboe and clarinet. Not just for lyrical passages or quacking staccs but something that brings out the flexibility of these instruments. I'm not convinced they will come from developers like CSW, Cinesamples or Spitfire. I suspect it would be the likes of Embertone or Performance Samples, developers who work hard on single instruments, who will really make the next generation leap.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 11, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Audio Modeling forums: https://community.audiomodeling.com/index.php?u=/topic/24/a-rough-roadmap



"Christmas 2019: surprise "

Hmmm....


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 11, 2019)

Gerbil said:


> A really beautiful, playable solo oboe and clarinet. Not just for lyrical passages or quacking staccs but something that brings out the flexibility of these instruments. I'm not convinced they will come from developers like CSW, Cinesamples or Spitfire. I suspect it would be the likes of Embertone or Performance Samples, developers who work hard on single instruments, who will really make the next generation leap.


...and in addition to a clarinet, Embertone should also make a bassoon. 

(Just kidding. I'm still looking to fill those gaps too. )


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 11, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Young Padawan, you definitely learned nothing about the Force...


Eh?


----------



## hypnotize (Dec 11, 2019)

I am ineteresting in Junkie XL Brass by Junkie XL.
They are so "screaming", cool. Very strongly reminiscent Cinesamples by the sound. A lot of dynamic layers, I think, it will be a round robin there. 
While I can’t understand, is there 15 microphone positions? 

Release Trailer:


----------



## porrasm (Dec 11, 2019)

Gerbil said:


> A really beautiful, playable solo oboe and clarinet. Not just for lyrical passages or quacking staccs but something that brings out the flexibility of these instruments. I'm not convinced they will come from developers like CSW, Cinesamples or Spitfire. I suspect it would be the likes of Embertone or Performance Samples, developers who work hard on single instruments, who will really make the next generation leap.


Have you checked out SWAM woodwinds?


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 12, 2019)

porrasm said:


> Have you checked out SWAM woodwinds?


Yeah I have them and, although I'm not nuts on their sound, they're good for jazz or klezmer type of stuff. But I've never got them to work in orchestral music.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 12, 2019)

Spitfire ESPNSO
OT BWW Exp 2 : Sliding whistle
N in its own player (at last)
Waves One Button Alan Meyerson mixdown
8Dio Misfits Quality Street Percussion Kit
SA Tundra extended : below the edge of silence / 4’33 construction kit


----------



## Brasart (Dec 12, 2019)

• A Spitfire jazz scoring library
• BBCSO extensions
• Session Horns Pro 2


----------



## DS_Joost (Dec 12, 2019)

Johnrwilsonmusic said:


> An upgrade on Hollywood orchestra with a complete reorganisation of articulation and how they are managed would be amazing.



Yup. Play finally allowing more extensive modification and custom keyswitches, and a reorganisation of the Hollywood Orchestra would be my biggest wish!


----------



## DANIELE (Dec 12, 2019)

Anything concerning Audio Modeling, Sample Modeling, Aaron Venture Libraries (especially the strings), anything in general concerning _modeled/extremely playable/no articulation based_ libraries.


----------



## richhickey (Dec 12, 2019)

Orchestral Tools' Berlin orchestra (which I already own) ported to Sine player. I'm still struggling with this (large investment) never having run well on Capsule/Kontakt.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 12, 2019)

A string library I like....

.


----------



## erikradbo (Dec 12, 2019)

CSW
CSPercussions


----------



## bosone (Dec 12, 2019)

I just would like some more time to use the libraries that i have already in my HDD!!


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 12, 2019)

Well.. CSW mostly.. (besides other libs, this one is a must have i recon)


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 12, 2019)

CSW :D


----------



## MOMA (Dec 12, 2019)

As I'm just working on a piece with the amazing Cinematic Studio Brass, I do join the club waiting for the CSW, but then carry on dreaming about the Cinematic Studio Percussion. And while I´m at it, I can only imagine what a Cinematic Studio Choir would sound like...

I do need a high quality choir library, but just don't seem to find the right parameters – the dream is a broad contemporary choir with well defined dynamics. If there is any one out there with good insights, please do get in touch!

MOMA, Stockholm Sweden


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 12, 2019)

CSW


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 12, 2019)

CSW
EthnoWorld 7
Tarilonte Silk Road ERA
Native Instruments Discovery: China
OT Inspire 3
OT Time Meso
Bohemian Viola
Yo-Yo Ma Cello
Hilary Hahn Violin
Spectrasonics Guitarscape
Anything at all from Organic Samples

Plus the money to buy some of these...


----------



## ism (Dec 12, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> OT Time Meso



Tell us about this one ...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 12, 2019)

ism said:


> Tell us about this one ...


The Music of Time captured at the delicate spot between Micro and Macro.


----------



## ism (Dec 12, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The Music of Time captured at the delicate spot between Micro and Macro.



Hmm, maybe it would help if you described a couple of demo tracks ...


----------



## AEF (Dec 12, 2019)

Afflatus Ch II.....whatever it may be...


----------



## jneebz (Dec 12, 2019)

Audiobro LADD re-dressed with the Genesis-like GUI would be incredible. I'd pay for it. @Thonex is no longer here though....bummer. My plea may go unheard :(


----------



## ag75 (Dec 12, 2019)

1. LASS 3
2. LASS 3
3. LASS 3


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 12, 2019)

ism said:


> Hmm, maybe it would help if you described a couple of demo tracks ...


Okay, to be serious, Time Micro is obviously an expansion on what OT started in Time Macro. They each have very unusual articulations that often have a symbolic connection to clockwork, ie Pendulum swells, Clockwork Triplets, etc.

Time Macro is larger ensembles; Time Micro has solo instruments and smaller ensembles, including a lovely harp/celeste/Mandolin. 

There's room to add to this IMHO with a collection of instruments that are similar to the harp/celeste/mandolin. Unique mixtures of orchestral colors with similar articulations that blend in perfectly with the world of Micro and Macro. As Macro has big choirs and Micro has more intimate ones, I'm sure there's a sweet spot in the middle. 

PS. I need this like a hole in the head.  I have my hands full with the first two. But I bet it would be a beautiful library if OT ever felt the need to make it. And I bet I would probably be unable to resist it.

I do think there is an actual need for Inspire 3, because Inspire 1 and 2 are still missing many crucial solo instruments. A third installment of Inspire would make it a much more comprehensive sketching tool.


----------



## Tice (Dec 12, 2019)

I library specifically tailored to brass band.


----------



## ism (Dec 12, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Okay, to be serious, Time Micro is obviously an expansion on what OT started in Time Macro. They each have very unusual articulations that often have a symbolic connection to clockwork, ie Pendulum swells, Clockwork Triplets, etc.
> 
> Time Macro is larger ensembles; Time Micro has solo instruments and smaller ensembles, including a lovely harp/celeste/Mandolin.
> 
> ...



Ok, I’m sold. take my money now!


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 12, 2019)

Spitfire Audio Paul McCartney Frog Chorus Swarm.


----------



## Takabuntu (Dec 12, 2019)

Cinematic Studio Woodwinds, Cinematic Studio Percussion and anything that Eduardo Tarilonte puts out.


----------



## purple (Dec 12, 2019)

Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
Cinematic Studio Brass Expansion, specifically for wagner tuba and contrabass trombone/OT solo Wagner tuba.
Cinematic Studio Percussion
Maybe JunkieXL percussion. We'll see how the brass comes out but so far it sounds like it has something to it.
Cinematic Series/OT Chinese collection. (especially erhu)
Era III, or Whatever else Eduardo Tarilonte comes up with next.


----------



## dflood (Dec 12, 2019)

The world’s first clawhammer banjo VI.
A deep sampled dilruba and/or esraj.
An Irish button accordion.


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 12, 2019)

bosone said:


> I just would like some more time to use the libraries that i have already in my HDD!!



Same, friend!


----------



## Saxer (Dec 12, 2019)

Audio Ollie Nashville Strings


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 12, 2019)

dflood said:


> The world’s first clawhammer banjo VI.
> A deep sampled dilruba and/or esraj.
> An Irish button accordion.


Yes! Clawhammer!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 13, 2019)

I would already be very happy if I could afford the already existing libraries that are on my to-buy list...


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 13, 2019)

Actually I do really hope an update for Spitfire Studio Brass to get rid of all inconsistencies. 
I’m pulling my hair at trying to write rich & agile brass sections.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 13, 2019)

all of my OT libraries ported to SINE is all I'm asking XD


----------



## Anders Wall (Dec 13, 2019)

Manaberry said:


> Remote Control libraries.


As far as I know RC run everything in their own sample engine.
Can you imagine the shitstorm they’ll get!?!
One million pages of,
“Kontakt is faster loading”
“Kontakt uses less ram”
“Why...please explain, why not kontakt???”
Etc...

/A


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Dec 13, 2019)

For once I am in a situation where I am not actually looking for anything really. I have ended up getting way too much libraries as it is and there are quite a few I haven't had time to actively use as much as I'd like. 2020 I plan to be the year when I finally manage to get out some concept albums with certain libraries I have been planning to use. But of course like this year when something interesting enough comes out and it's there waiting for me to click pre purchase... Damn it!


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Dec 13, 2019)

Cinesamples - 90s Retro Horns
Cinesamples - 90s Retro Trombones
Cinesamples - CineStrings Pro
Cinesamples - CineWinds Ensemble Core&Pro
8Dio - Legion Series 66 Violins, 66Violas


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 13, 2019)

purple said:


> Cinematic Studio Woodwinds



Wasn't this originally supposed to be released this year? When is it coming out?


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 13, 2019)

The CSW expectation level is very high. going wild. The development team simply cannot afford to release an unfinished product. Everyone is waiting for this brand quality. What a strong pressure. Their series has set a very high level of quality, and everyone expects to continue. But let them not be in a hurry with this. The CSW will be released when it is ready and then we will all know about it, we won’t miss it. I really do not want a repeat of fate EW Hollywood Series. That would be sad.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 13, 2019)

shponglefan said:


> Wasn't this originally supposed to be released this year? When is it coming out?



I mailed them a few days ago about this exact same question.. (second time i did it this year)

"For your question, I'm very sorry but no, it won't be an end-of-year release. I know we said that a while back and we were hoping to make it by then but Alex decided to add an extra instrument which meant re-starting the recording sessions a while back. Definitely only a few months off now!"
-- was the reply John gave me.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 13, 2019)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> The CSW expectation level is very high. going wild. The development team simply cannot afford to release an unfinished product. Everyone is waiting for this brand quality. What a strong pressure. Their series has set a very high level of quality, and everyone expects to continue. But let them not be in a hurry with this. The CSW will be released when it is ready and then we will all know about it, we won’t miss it. I really do not want a repeat of fate EW Hollywood Series. That would be sad.


I am reminded of this old advertisement that ran in the 1970s...



Best,

Geoff


----------



## thereus (Dec 13, 2019)

Spitfire BBCSO Kontakt edition


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Dec 13, 2019)

Century Woodwinds

Olafar Arnaulds Tin Whistle Evolutions


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 13, 2019)

A horror themed children's choir library would be awesome.


----------



## purple (Dec 13, 2019)

shponglefan said:


> Wasn't this originally supposed to be released this year? When is it coming out?


I don't think they ever stated a date officially but their previous releases in the series were around Q4 I believe. Can't imagine it will take much longer as from what I understand CSW and CSB were recorded around the same time. That's just what I've heard, and I don't remember who said it or how trustworthy they are, so take it with a heavy grain of salt.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 14, 2019)

Well in a perfect world...
Kontakt _(insert version here) _with scaling and resizable interface which I know is too much to ask for.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 14, 2019)

ProjectSam Swing 3 (I love these libs!)
Spectrasonics Stylus RMX 2 (the yearly constant)
Sonokinetic Indie Solo (now with playable solo instruments)
A great sounding dedicated bass amp sim
Still missing the ultimate solo strings library, with small scale ww and brass (more efforts needed, hybrid is cool too)
Still more ww and brass libraries needed (including hybrid and solo efforts)

More concept libraries for roots, folk, americana/ nordicana and country music (good sounding acoustic/hybrid instruments like fiddles, acoustic bass, banjos, mandolins, cajons +innovations) - these genres and styles also has gone “neo” ya know, so everything doesnt have to be unmixed, acoustic, dry and traditional (allthough both and all efforts will be appreciated).


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Dec 14, 2019)

Orchestral Tools - Glory Days 2 Big Band Horns, Winds Ensemble
8Dio - Claire Expressive Solo Strings Virtuoso
Cinesamples - CineStrings Chamber


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 14, 2019)

IdealSequenceG said:


> Cinesamples - CineStrings Chamber


?


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Dec 14, 2019)

The 4′33 Kontakt Library


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 14, 2019)

schrodinger1612 said:


> The 4′33 Kontakt Library


By all accounts, N has the definitive 4’33” patch.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 14, 2019)

schrodinger1612 said:


> The 4′33 Kontakt Library


Have you tried turning off your monitors?


----------



## wwwm (Dec 14, 2019)

CineStrings Pro
LASS 3
Infinite Strings
Slightly off-topic, but the return of the Sibelius Sound Set Project.


----------



## gjelul (Dec 14, 2019)

LASS 3

JXL Modular Scoring Synths (by Orchestral Tools)

OT Update / upgrade of the Berlin Series Catalogue


----------



## Jediwario1 (Dec 14, 2019)

schrodinger1612 said:


> The 4′33 Kontakt Library





Cinesamples


----------



## CT (Dec 14, 2019)

Another thing I'd love to see in the new year is a nice set of baroque-style winds and strings. I think I mention this every year, but it never happens.


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Dec 14, 2019)

This is more of a fantasy of mine, but I’d like to see an ‘acoustic synth’ library - where the sound of analog synths, (and maybe other instruments) are blasted out of speaker stacks placed in various environments around the world, such as the Roman Ampitheater in Pompeii, inside the Pyramids at Giza, Notre Dame Cathedral etc. These would be drones that are enveloped by the natural sound of the environment they’re played in - I’d call it The Hummer. I actually suggested this to the guys at Soniccouture with tongue firmly planted in cheek, and they no doubt dismissed me as a bit crazy, but I wouldn’t put it past them to get Chris Watson on the job. It probably wouldn’t feature anything as extravagant as recording in the Giza pyramids though, unless they have enough money to bribe government officials.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 14, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> With any luck, Audio Modeling will FINALLY get their brass out. First they announced it would be out in Spring of 2019. Then they announced it was on track for a November 2019 release. Now they are saying it might be out in February in 2020.
> 
> New rule for developers: Don't ever tease an estimated library release date if there's a chance you might be off by... oh I don't know... a *YEAR*.


I was waiting on this too, and even had a bit of $$$ tucked aside especially for it, but got tired of waiting. For less money, I got Session Horns Pro on the holiday 50% discount specifically because I heard a piece with the muted trumpet that sounded fantastic in a semi-Miles Davis sort of way. And sure enough, SHP has the muted trumpet of my dreams: extremely deep and soulful, and eminently playable.

Between SHP and Impact Soundworks Straight Ahead Jazz, my non-orchestral horns are set. I like SAJ's ensemble sets and smart voicing thing, but the solo instruments don't wow me. SHP has much better solo instruments, and since this instrument group is not central to what I do anyway, I'll never know what I'm missing by not getting into the SWAM universe. This will only change in the highly unlikely event that I somehow become wealthy. I no longer feel a need for it, but had AM released their brass earlier in the year I would likely have gone that way. 

The whole physical modeled concept still intrigues me. The two modeled VIs that I have, MODO Bass and Pianoteq, are wonderful.

For 2020? I too would like to see a cello that jives with and is as expressive as the Josh Bell Violin.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 14, 2019)

I only hope for 2020 to be the Year Of Woodwinds. From any developer, although Cinematic Studio Woodwinds and Adventure Woodwinds would both be welcome.


----------



## SBK (Dec 15, 2019)

Not trying to play it a smart*** but completely nothing! all I want is creativity with what I have and I have a really lot!!


----------



## a113jackson (Dec 15, 2019)

CSW CSW CSW CSW CSW CSW CSW CSW CSW CSW CSW


----------



## Staw (Dec 16, 2019)

Arturia piano V3 to compete with pianoteq.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 16, 2019)

Akarin said:


> CSW! CSW! Will probably be my only buy in 2020


Yeah, probably


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 16, 2019)

Besides CSW, I'm looking for a decent bread and butter choir library to expand on what comes with Metropolis Ark 1 & 2.
Maybe Dominus Choir, maybe 8DIO.
Otherwise, as I already own too much of the orchestral basics, I'm looking for something less common / more exotic, maybe some recorders or so.

And, as somebody else mentioned before, some decent BBCSO updates would be VERY welcome as well


----------



## 2chris (Dec 16, 2019)

More cheap spitfire libraries and sales. $30 type libraries can be really nice to get and I'm super glad they are doing more of these.
New Felt Piano from Spitfire
NI did great with Abbey Road drums. I would like an Abbey Road Strings.
LASS 3
OT Berlin Inspire 3 (film sound of Inspire 2 but MORE, or ethnic instruments)
Symphonic Studio Rare Ensembles (tuned percussion, asian strings, etc)
Arturia V Collection 8 with Drum Machines and vintage FX included
More NI Massive X Updates (Dark UI and waveforms were great updates this year!)
New Reaktor Instruments/FX
An Ableton Live update that includes any of these things: comping, a pitch correction tool/ARA support, video support, chord tracker, more midi FX, and further development on wavetable and analog.
Cubase adding clip launchers like Ableton Live or more advanced chord features.
The Reason Studios rack getting Midi Out (sounds like this is happening :D)
Scaler 2


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 24, 2019)

* Audiobro LASS 3
* 8Dio Century Strings ver. 2
* 8Dio Century Brass ver. 2
* Audio Modeling SWAM based String Ensembles
* Orch. Tools Libraries in SINE Player format
* Spectrasonics Stylus RMX 2.0


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 24, 2019)

Quasar said:


> I was waiting on this too, and even had a bit of $$$ tucked aside especially for it, but got tired of waiting. For less money, I got Session Horns Pro on the holiday 50% discount specifically because I heard a piece with the muted trumpet that sounded fantastic in a semi-Miles Davis sort of way. And sure enough, SHP has the muted trumpet of my dreams: extremely deep and soulful, and eminently playable.



Yep... the sampling of the individual instruments in Session Horns Pro is literally the best I've ever heard. I've used that library extensively on past recordings. The only problem is that it doesn't crossfade between dynamic layers, so expression can only be achieved by manipulating the volume of the currently-playing sample. After working with Audio Modeling's SWAM saxes, I am determined to use modeled instruments only for exposed solo horns.

So I also saved money for Audio Modeling Brass. The pre-launch tease of the library kinda flopped, but in another thread, AM stated "we are working every day to improve the timbre", which is very promising to hear. I'm looking forward to hearing more demos soon.


----------



## ridgero (Dec 24, 2019)

HZ Brass


----------



## KEM (Dec 24, 2019)

JXL Strings


----------



## Technostica (Dec 24, 2019)

HZ Castanets. 
Spitfire Bouzouki swarm. 
Native Instruments Discovery Series - Brexit backstop edition.


----------



## composingkeys (Dec 24, 2019)

Spectrasonics Stylus RMX 2 (hopefully!)
VSL Synchron Brass would be nice!
8dio Century Strings/Brass 2.0


----------



## Roger Bremen (Dec 24, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> * Audiobro LASS 3



I second this! LASS 2.5 is one of my favorite libraries, ARC idiosyncrasies notwithstanding.
Also looking forward to more Spitfire Originals libraries.


----------



## benatural (Dec 24, 2019)

Zero&One said:


> Dark Souls 4


☝️


----------



## Ben H (Dec 27, 2019)

Wally Garten said:


> "Christmas 2019: surprise "
> 
> Hmmm....



Turns our their "Christmas 2019 surprise" was that they're allowing you to pre-order/pay for their new Solo Brass library early.



> > I wonder what the Christmas 2019 surprise was supposed to be?
> 
> 
> Hi @BenH! SWAM Solo Brass PRE-ORDER
> Happy New Year!







__





A rough roadmap...


Hi @tomaeusd !We are sincerely really sorry for the delay. I can assure we are working hard to fine-tuning the models so that they behave and sound as close as possible to the real instruments....




community.audiomodeling.com








TigerTheFrog said:


> EthnoWorld 7



...would be very cool. 



TigerTheFrog said:


> Tarilonte Silk Road ERA



...would also have me emptying my wallet. 




Takabuntu said:


> anything that Eduardo Tarilonte puts out.



I hope you didn't mean that the way my brain is picturing that.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 27, 2019)

A cure for GAS would be very helpful.

Patiently waiting on Orange Tree Samples releases: Evolution Jaguar, Evolution Red Special, Evolution Gretsch Country Gentleman, Hofner Bass, Banjo, Ukeleles, Baritone and Dobro.



dflood said:


> The world’s first clawhammer banjo VI.


+2 on this (someone else already agreed, so I'm number 2).

Beyond that, I'm really more focused on getting things that already exist that I haven't picked up yet. CSB being high on that list.


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 27, 2019)

Expansion for JXL Brass (while of course providing update/fixes to the original JXL Brass).
CSW
Also hoping Embertone is working on an Oboe version of Herring Clarinet.
I'm also curious how Audio Ollie and Performance Samples epic orchestra library would turn on.


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 16, 2020)

Uh, it seems my wish comes true. Emotional Viola coming soon. 
Sadly my other wish (Logic major update) is still a dream.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 16, 2020)

Cinebient said:


> Sadly my other wish (Logic major update) is still a dream.


What are you hoping for in the Logic update?


----------



## Olivier1024 (Jan 16, 2020)

Albion 9 (also call neni or "The new Chapter"), will be out in December. It will be ultra intimate, recorded in a marvellous hangar.


----------



## Shubus (Jan 16, 2020)

Jediwario1 said:


> Cinesamples


Pure GENIUS....!


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 17, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> What are you hoping for in the Logic update?



Sculpture v2.0, Alchemy major update, EXS24 major update, GUI updated and a full iOS version for iPad.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 30, 2020)

As far as i know, this wind chimes haven't been sampled yet:


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2020)

As we approach Setpember 2020, I wonder if we will see LASS 3 released during Sept. or Oct. this year ? 

I'm sure it will be a big step up in both quality, and user friendliness compared to LASS 2.5 .


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 23, 2020)

Is it too late to still hope that CSW still comes out this year?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Is it too late to still hope that CSW still comes out this year?



Never too late to hope... Maybe September


----------



## Beans (Aug 23, 2020)

I would love a Berlin Strings (with expansions) port away from CAPSULE. I'm interested in it, I fear the RAM chugging.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2020)

Beans said:


> I would love a Berlin Strings (with expansions) port away from CAPSULE. I'm interested in it, I fear the RAM chugging.



Their SINE Engine is much more efficient than Kontakt, in terms of RAM, and processor usage. SINE also offers better Legato functionality, given their new Fluid Legato (Auto Volume Scaling) feature in SINE, which is not possible to do in Kontakt.

I'm also waiting for the porting of many of their Berlin series libraries from Kontakt to SINE, sadly... I think it's going to take a while to see their entire catalog of libraries available in SINE. But the sooner it happens, the better.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 23, 2020)

Damage 3!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Aug 23, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Damage 3!



I think we've had enough damage this year.


----------



## Geomir (Aug 23, 2020)

BBC SO Core Plus.

It will include all the instruments and articulations from the Pro version, but only the main mix mic (as it is right now). Please Spitfire do it like EastWest! Thank you in advance!

I suppose it will "weight" between 60-80 GB and it will cost something in-between Core and Pro. Its system requirements will not increase, a decent i5 CPU, 32 GB of RAM and a fast SSD with the appropriate amount of free space will be more than enough to run it without any serious problems.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2020)

Geomir said:


> BBC SO Core Plus.
> 
> It will include all the instruments and articulations from the Pro version, but only the main mix mic (as it is right now). Please Spitfire do it like EastWest! Thank you in advance!
> 
> I suppose it will "weight" between 60-80 GB and it will cost something in-between Core and Pro. Its system requirements will not increase, a decent i5 CPU, 32 GB of RAM and a fast SSD with the appropriate amount of free space will be more than enough to run it without any serious problems.



That would be great. 

Yes, I wish they had A Core Plus version, I requested this from them, but they don't seem eager to do it.

I ended up buying the BBCSO Pro version, I wouldn't mind a Core Plus version, so I could switch from Pro to Core Plus to save a good amount of computer resources.


----------



## Geomir (Aug 23, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> That would be great.
> 
> Yes, I wish they had A Core Plus version, I requested this from them, but they don't seem eager to do it.
> 
> I ended up buying the BBCSO Pro version, I wouldn't mind a Core Plus version, so I could switch from Pro to Core Plus to save a good amount of computer resources.


Exactly!

At least, if they stick to Core or Pro, they should offer a custom installation of Pro, where you can select which mics to install (and this option should be saved and remembered in the future updates of your BBC SO Pro), so you don't need to install 600 GB and then start manually deleting files and folders containing the mics you don't want and you are not going to use.

Even this little change would be enough to make Pro much more tempting for me.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Exactly!
> 
> At least, if they stick to Core or Pro, they should offer a custom installation of Pro, where you can select which mics to install (and this option should be saved and remembered in the future updates of your BBC SO Pro), so you don't need to install 600 GB and then start manually deleting files and folders containing the mics you don't want and you are not going to use.
> 
> Even this little change would be enough to make Pro much more tempting for me.



This is something that Orchestral Tools SINE based libraries offer, which make them so attractive, and flexible to install what you need.


----------



## muk (Aug 23, 2020)

At this point, I am mainly excited for the upcoming Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings. Not much info around other that it is scheduled for a release in 2020. Given the sound of Sonokinetic's libraries (recorded in a concert hall), it should suit me very well. 

Of course whenever Alex Wallbanks releases a library he has my full attention. So CSW is another one I will probably buy.

Other than these two there isn't much I am waiting for. I have a pretty good selection of libraries already. It would have to be something novel akin to VSL's introduction of real legato, or the LASS divisi, for me to seriously consider buying it.


----------



## Geomir (Aug 23, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> This is something that Orchestral Tools SINE based libraries offer, which make them so attractive, and flexible to install what you need.


Excellent system imho! Also you can buy what you need! I am considering the Metropolis 1 male and female choir (since these are difficult times and I can't afford all those amazing choirs on sales)! Really an amazing idea of Orchestral Tools!

So back to the original thread, let's hope to see even more SINE Libraries converted, so we can buy separate sections and / or instruments.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2020)

muk said:


> At this point, I am mainly excited for the upcoming Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings



I don't have any of their libraries, is the upcoming Sonokinetic Orch. Strings another one of their Phrase type libraries, or more traditional strings library ?


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2020)

muk said:


> Other than these two there isn't much I am waiting for.


How about more BBO?


----------



## CT (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm looking forward to Mike T Strings, first installment of the Mike T Orchestra, but that might have to wait until 2040 now.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 23, 2020)

Ben said:


> How about more BBO?


----------



## I like music (Aug 23, 2020)

Mike T said:


> I'm looking forward to Mike T Strings, first installment of the Mike T Orchestra, but that might have to wait until 2040 now.


Not a good idea to release them at the same time as CSW. People will spend all their money on that.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 23, 2020)

I can't afford all this stuff if it all comes out this year, but someday. 

KOMPLETE ULTIMATE 13 - Even though I know most of what will be in it, I expect a few surprises. IMHO this is a particularly strong set, with Noire, Picked Acoustic, Electric Sunburst, Mallet Flux, Arkhis, and Pharlight.

SOMETHING NEW FROM SPECTRASONICS - It's been four years since they brought out Keyscape. A frog can dream, right? With a Keys, Bass, and Drum libraries, I think it's time for Guitar Library. But I really don't care--whatever they want. Omnisphere 3 would be pretty sweet too.

INSPIRE 3 - There's plenty of room for expansion of this series. 

THE ORCHESTRA COMPLETE 2 - Really looking forward to finding out what's in it. 

A NEW TARILONTE LIBRARY 

I'm not going to mention that library that everybody wants, because it's better to just forget about it until it suddenly drops from the sky.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 23, 2020)

Hans Zimmer Brass
Hans Zimmer Choir
Hans Zimmer Winds


----------



## John R Wilson (Aug 23, 2020)

EWHO OPUS
A good BBCSO Pro Update!
Komplete 13
Infinite Strings (I'm interested in the whole of the Aaron Ventures libraries but awaiting to see how the strings turn out first)


----------



## pcarrilho (Aug 23, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> EWHO OPUS
> A good BBCSO Pro Update!
> Komplete 13




THIS! ^
EWHO OPUS and BBCSO Update fixing some inconsistency and please... optimize the player engine!


----------



## CT (Aug 23, 2020)

I like music said:


> Not a good idea to release them at the same time as CSW. People will spend all their money on that.



2060 it is.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 23, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> A NEW TARILONTE LIBRARY



Didn't we just get NADA this year?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 23, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Didn't we just get NADA this year?


Okay. Next year. Whenever he wants to make one.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 23, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Okay. Next year. Whenever he wants to make one.



I suppose I wouldn't complain if he started doing multiple libraries each year.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 23, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I don't have any of their libraries, is the upcoming Sonokinetic Orch. Strings another one of their Phrase type libraries, or more traditional strings library ?


More like the Woodwinds library. It is supposed to be a standard string library recorded in the same hall as all their other libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> More like the Woodwinds library. It is supposed to be a standard string library recorded in the same hall as all their other libraries.



Thanks. Didn't even know they had a standard/traditional Woodwinds Library.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 23, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks. Didn't even know they had a standard/traditional Woodwinds Library.


It is only the main 4 instruments - flute, oboe, clarinet and bassoon, but it has a lot of articulations and sounds great. Well, the extended version has a lot of articulations. That's what I have.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> It is only the main 4 instruments - flute, oboe, clarinet and bassoon, but it has a lot of articulations and sounds great. Well, the extended version has a lot of articulations. That's what I have.



I'm guessing they did some kind of an announcement that they will be releasing the Strings this year. or is it speculation ?

EDIT: OK, I found their post where they mention working on their new Strings Library (last year), and are hoping to release it by the end of 2020. This is interesting.


----------



## yiph2 (Aug 23, 2020)

I hope for the SSO update, also want Vista/Nashville Chamber Strings


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> More like the Woodwinds library. It is supposed to be a standard string library recorded in the same hall as all their other libraries.


Damn! Sonokinetic’s coming up with a string library? Damn that’s interesting I love their sound. Although, I am not a fan of what is State of the Art sampling but what makes think more is how’re they gonna bring up the legatos. If they work true Legato I mostly will look at & am telling you if that happens it will be a real tough competitor & Sonokinetic only knows doing things right. That’s a tricky line but yea compared to their damn dumb(at least to me) phrase libraries, I must say their normal libraries like Da Capo got very very good sound.


----------



## Babaghanoush (Aug 23, 2020)

If every developer completely stopped making new libraries and did nothing but focus on updating and fixing the little bugaboos in all the current libraries, I wouldn't feel neglected one bit. In fact, quite the opposite. Of course, they'd have to fix the players as well.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for that @dzilizzi


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 23, 2020)

Babaghanoush said:


> If every developer completely stopped making new libraries and did nothing but focus on updating and fixing the little bugaboos in all the current libraries, I wouldn't feel neglected one bit. In fact, quite the opposite. Of course, they'd have to fix the players as well.



I guess there’s still more time.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> More like the Woodwinds library. It is supposed to be a standard string library recorded in the same hall as all their other libraries.


I love the sound of their Woodwinds Ensemble library.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 23, 2020)

JXL Strings or Percussion
The rumored (and apparently confirmed in another thread) new Audiobro String Library
Arks 3/4 in Sine (And a not-so-crashy version of Sine for that matter)


----------



## muk (Aug 23, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I don't have any of their libraries, is the upcoming Sonokinetic Orch. Strings another one of their Phrase type libraries, or more traditional strings library ?



No, it's not phrase-based, that's why I am excited about it. It's a traditional strings library, 'deep sampled'. I assume that the concept will be similar to their ensemble woodwinds library. So that could be an indicator of what to expect. The strings in their phrase-based libraries sound gorgeous, so I am really looking forward to this traditional strings library.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 24, 2020)

Personally, I'm mostly hoping for the continuation of the trend of releasing the free libraries that can rival commercial ones in quality and usability. I've reached the point of having a solid collection of commercial titles for my purposes, and I'm planning to invest in new ones only if I find myself "desperately" lacking something and just cannot find a quality free alternative.


----------



## PeterN (Aug 24, 2020)

The "mystics library".

With Siberian shamanic chants in ice cold winter, hymns to the Hornbill God in Nagaland (Hornbill, aka the true leader of the universe), Islamic prayer calls from deserts of South Sudan, sufi mystic chants from Iran, Christian monks chanting at Mount Atos, taoist prayers from the four sacred toist mountains moaning about the polluted rivers everywhere, Shinto hymns from Fuji for spring season, recordings from Taungbyone pwe trance, shamanic recordings from Mongolias grasslands inducing trance, songs from the Nechung Oracle and forgotten hymns of Orpheus rites. Not to mention ancient Appalachian hymns to the eagle, voodoo inducing blood ritual from Haiti and songs of the Peyote from the holy Mountain of Peru.


----------



## Geomir (Aug 24, 2020)

PeterN said:


> The "mystics library".
> 
> With Siberian shamanic chants in ice cold winter, hymns to the Hornbill God in Nagaland (Hornbill, aka the true leader of the universe), Islamic prayer calls from deserts of South Sudan, sufi mystic chants from Iran, Christian monks chanting at Mount Atos, taoist prayers from the four sacred toist mountains moaning about the polluted rivers everywhere, Shinto hymns from Fuji for spring season, recordings from Taungbyone pwe trance, shamanic recordings from Mongolias grasslands inducing trance, songs from the Nechung Oracle and forgotten hymns of Orpheus rites. Not to mention ancient Appalachian hymns to the eagle, voodoo inducing blood ritual from Haiti and songs of the Peyote from the holy Mountain of Peru.


And how are they going to convince all these Shamans, Mystics and Voodoo Priests to sing for a... new sample library?


----------



## PeterN (Aug 24, 2020)

Geomir said:


> And how are they going to convince all these Shamans, Mystics and Voodoo Priests to sing for a... new sample library?



Many things will happen if you simply ask for them, if you invite them. Even play around with a thought, has a butterfly effect. You only need to influenc one person and that can be enough for a revolution. The developers can hope for meeting a Siberiam shaman, and by chance, they stumble on one already on LA airport. Thats called strange coincidences. You can use tantric rituals too, to make the project smoother. All mystics know - be careful what you think, or wish for, because thoughts are power. By saying this is to introduce a metaphysical realm for developers.


----------

